# Arctic Snow Plows



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Is anybody on here running these plows?? http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/home
I know there was a thread a few years back of someone posting lots of pics of his installs on these plows but I can't find it or remember who it was. If anybody remembers please post the thread or who it was please. I'm interested in the galvanized plows after Maleko posted pics of the galvanizing he did to his GMC 1 Ton a few days ago. Just got me thinking, he should have put one of these on it to match!
I would like to know if these are quality plows and how well they hold up as far as durability, electronically and functionality. Also...cost comparisons to the DD brands and Boss. 
Thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I believe Mike in the Chicago thread has done this, I'll link this post in a text to him.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2086740 said:


> I believe Mike in the Chicago thread has done this, I'll link this post in a text to him.


Thanks Olddog.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey. Not running those plows but I have had 2 front blades and 2 back blades and a tailgate salt spreader sandblasted and hot dipped galvanized. My contact is garagekeeper....John at Johns garage in Glenview, il. You'll have to get a quote from him. I'm not sure if he is still doing it as I know price keeps going up. If you plan on keeping your equipment a long time, it's worth every penny. Even my spreader doesn't show signs of corrosion! Pm me if you want my number.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

road2damascus;2086779 said:


> Hey. Not running those plows but I have had 2 front blades and 2 back blades and a tailgate salt spreader sandblasted and hot dipped galvanized. My contact is garagekeeper....John at Johns garage in Glenview, il. You'll have to get a quote from him. I'm not sure if he is still doing it as I know price keeps going up. If you plan on keeping your equipment a long time, it's worth every penny. Even my spreader doesn't show signs of corrosion! Pm me if you want my number.


Thanks Road2 I'll keep that in mind, but I'm just browsing and thinking out loud right now.Thinking about a new truck next year and possibilities for plows.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Some one did a boss plow a few years back I think most called him crazy


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 20 year old Arctic 8'6 straight on my back up truck. It is not galvanized though and has held up well.
You will not beat that warranty.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2086860 said:


> I have a 20 year old Arctic 8'6 straight on my back up truck. It is not galvanized though and has held up well.
> You will not beat that warranty.


Wondering why I don't see more of them on Plowsite or even in my area in real life??


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Canadian plow...

I've seen a couple around Chicagoland.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like I got a dealer near me. I got to go get parts for other things so maybe I'll inquire a bit and get back to you all. If they make a vee, I may just inquire a bit deeper. But all pics I see have been straight blades.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

road2damascus;2087023 said:


> Looks like I got a dealer near me. I got to go get parts for other things so maybe I'll inquire a bit and get back to you all. If they make a vee, I may just inquire a bit deeper. But all pics I see have been straight blades.


They do have a V blade, check out the website.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They make good plows but they're a little dated. They make a V Plow also. Very good company to deal with from what I've heard. One dealer by us still sells a lot of them.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

WIPensFan;2087026 said:


> They do have a V blade, check out the website.



I'm a sucker for galvanized plows.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Their version of the wide out looks nice. Wings go into full box plow. Says wings float as well.


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

The New Holland dealer in my area sells them.There is several companies around here that run them on skidsteers but I haven't seen one on a pickup yet.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;2087028 said:


> They make good plows but they're a little dated. They make a V Plow also. Very good company to deal with from what I've heard. One dealer by us still sells a lot of them.


I think your "dated" comment is what I was thinking as well, but I do still like the looks of them. I've never had a chain lift plow either so I'm not a fan of that.



TLSIMMONS;2087042 said:


> The New Holland dealer in my area sells them.There is several companies around here that run them on skidsteers but I haven't seen one on a pickup yet.


I thought the skid plow looked pretty good, I would try one of those if I had the need.


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I run an 8'6 HD extra long on my 04 f250. Plow works great and after stripping, sanding and repainting my fisher mm2 one really appreciates the galvanized frame / poly combo not a spec of rust or wear to be found. I actually hit a light pole (don't ask) the last storm of the year 2 years ago going maybe 25 km/h. The only damage was the a frame had a slight bow, as well as a partially bent ram. One trip to the machinist and a new ram and I was back in action. I actually finished that storm out with the plow. Should speak for their durability. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if the right deal came my way.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

stodds12;2087051 said:


> I run an 8'6 HD extra long on my 04 f250. Plow works great and after stripping, sanding and repainting my fisher mm2 one really appreciates the galvanized frame / poly combo not a spec of rust or wear to be found. I actually hit a light pole (don't ask) the last storm of the year 2 years ago going maybe 25 km/h. The only damage was the a frame had a slight bow, as well as a partially bent ram. One trip to the machinist and a new ram and I was back in action. I actually finished that storm out with the plow. Should speak for their durability. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if the right deal came my way.


Thanks for the info, exactly the type of stories I was hoping for.Thumbs Up


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I currently have 4 straight blade Artic plows of various sizes and ages from 1 year old to about 15. All of them have been great, one of the really nice things about them is troubleshooting is really easy. There is no circuit board to speak of since the controllers are basically straight switches and the valves all run on basic wiring no computer brain to worry about. The motors are cheap to get rebuilt after the brushes burnout and the cylinders themselves are pretty robust, I've only ever had two get bent. Also never burnt out a pump itself. Chain lift can make back dragging tough but not impossible and if something does go wrong you can short chain the plow to get it home.


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

We love ours, have three, the oldest being a 1995 model. Cheap to run, parts can pretty much be sourced any where, really straight forward, and well the waranty can't be beat!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Precedence;2088292 said:


> I currently have 4 straight blade Artic plows of various sizes and ages from 1 year old to about 15. All of them have been great, one of the really nice things about them is troubleshooting is really easy. There is no circuit board to speak of since the controllers are basically straight switches and the valves all run on basic wiring no computer brain to worry about. The motors are cheap to get rebuilt after the brushes burnout and the cylinders themselves are pretty robust, I've only ever had two get bent. Also never burnt out a pump itself. Chain lift can make back dragging tough but not impossible and if something does go wrong you can short chain the plow to get it home.





Turf Guy;2088314 said:


> We love ours, have three, the oldest being a 1995 model. Cheap to run, parts can pretty much be sourced any where, really straight forward, and well the waranty can't be beat!


Thanks for the input guys, good to hear you like them.


----------



## d_charters (Nov 11, 2012)

WIPensFan;2086723 said:


> Is anybody on here running these plows?? http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/home
> I know there was a thread a few years back of someone posting lots of pics of his installs on these plows but I can't find it or remember who it was. If anybody remembers please post the thread or who it was please. I'm interested in the galvanized plows after Maleko posted pics of the galvanizing he did to his GMC 1 Ton a few days ago. Just got me thinking, he should have put one of these on it to match!
> I would like to know if these are quality plows and how well they hold up as far as durability, electronically and functionality. Also...cost comparisons to the DD brands and Boss.
> Thanks.


I have one on this dodge and have since added wings to it. also have one on an f250. no complaints except the one that doesn't have the wings on it.

Had a buddy with a v-blade and preferred the straight with wings.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

My Boss dealer also sells Arctic plows. They haven't sold very many of them since Boss, Fisher and Meyer dominate the market here. But at the same time they are a cheaper option for someone not wanting to pay over ten thousand with tax on a competitors V plow. I'm not sure how much cheaper though. They have been around a long time though, I see they still use the same old lights that Fisher had on the old conventional plows, they weren't that bright back then.

They also make pull plows, I see they now offer an 8' model. I purchased a new Daniels 8' pull plow three years ago over Arctic because at the time Arctic only offered a 7' & 7'6" model. But I much preferred Arctics lift setup over Daniels.


----------



## ebrennan (Oct 18, 2015)

CAT 245ME;2091817 said:


> My Boss dealer also sells Arctic plows. They haven't sold very many of them since Boss, Fisher and Meyer dominate the market here. But at the same time they are a cheaper option for someone not wanting to pay over ten thousand with tax on a competitors V plow. I'm not sure how much cheaper though. They have been around a long time though, I see they still use the same old lights that Fisher had on the old conventional plows, they weren't that bright back then.
> 
> They also make pull plows, I see they now offer an 8' model. I purchased a new Daniels 8' pull plow three years ago over Arctic because at the time Arctic only offered a 7' & 7'6" model. But I much preferred Arctics lift setup over Daniels.


I have the Arctic plow partner. It is the 7'6 model. It is a pull plow and its the biggest they make. I think they offer a 7 foot model also.It is galvanized. I love it. It has down pressure and gets down to the pavement. Makes driveways easy. The only thing I changed was the stupid orange plow markers. They were plastic tubes and flexed in the wind when driving. They would be all bent sideways when I got to a house. I bought a pair of s.a.m. red markers. Much better now. Really does a good job.


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

I currently have 3 of their plow partners and love them. 2 of them are almost 10 years old and are powdercoated, and the new one is galvanized. I can honestly say that I will never plow snow without one. I am also still running a 7.5 poly straight blade with pro-wings on my 2000 GMC. Great plow. Very simple and reliable. Finally had the motor and pump redone last year because it was getting tired. I'm slowly switching to western, but overall, I've had great luck with these plows. I'm excited about the galvanized plow partner because the powder coat takes a beating behind the truck. I'll see if I can get some pics up.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I just replaced my 8 foot Arctic V plow by a fisher extreme V this year.

Positive side: The galvanized frame still look like new after 3 years, really solid mounting on the truck frame and plow side.

Negative side: mounting it and on/off the truck not as easy and quick as fisher. 
Drop speed way to slow and not adjustable.
Angling speed almost 1/2 the speed of fisher. 
Does back drag as good as fisher. The Arctic trip edge angle is 60-65 degress compared to 75 on fisher/western V.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Here's the only link I'm aware of.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116890&highlight=arctic+plow+install
Doesn't look like the pics are active anymore. I went and looked at these plows a couple years ago. Looked solid and simple, but I ended up with a used fisher extreme V.


----------



## Arctic Snowplows (6 mo ago)

Some of our Plow Partner features are:

- Great for driveways, loading docks, drive-throughs, and busy entranceways.

- Built for ¼ ton vehicles and larger.

- 2000 pounds of down pressure gives a clean scrape, resulting in less salt application.

- Adjustable height trailer hitch mount (2”x2” trailer hitch mount).

- All steel is hot dip galvanized for superior corrosion resistance.

- 3/8” x 5” Steel Cutting Edge with a bend to allow plow partner to trip on uneven terrains (1” x 5” Poly Cutting Edge also available).

For more information, follow the link below:

Plow Partner | Arctic Snowplows | Chasse-neige Arctic


----------

